# Apple Juice wine/cinnamon



## fauxfly (Jan 29, 2010)

Big sale on Apple juice at the local grocery store back in November...came home with 5 gallons total. The batch was done and in the aging carboys weeks ago. Color was fantastic at a bright amber, ABV was about 11 %. Got a bright idea to take a 3 liter bottle and add three cinnamon sticks to it a month ago. What I have now tastes kind of like a spiced apple wine. I'm pretty happy with it. I'm thinking it might make a nice Christmas wine next season. 

Anybody ever try to spice an apple wine with cinnamon sticks before.. Id be curious as to what you thought of the finished product ??

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2010)

Steve I've always spiced my apple cider/wine with cinnamon sticks. I usually add 3 to a 5 gallon batch. It won't be too heavy but as the wine disappears from your tongue you'll be able to taste it.

Keep in mind when you add the cin. sticks they will begin to absorb the wine and give off air bubbles. Not to be alarmed if you see some bubbles at the top of your carboy.

When I press my apples I use a variety of apples and will toss in a few pears to sweeten it a little. This stuff is awesome!


----------



## non-grapenut (Jan 29, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Steve I've always spiced my apple cider/wine with cinnamon sticks. I usually add 3 to a 5 gallon batch. It won't be too heavy but as the wine disappears from your tongue you'll be able to taste it.
> 
> Keep in mind when you add the cin. sticks they will begin to absorb the wine and give off air bubbles. Not to be alarmed if you see some bubbles at the top of your carboy.
> 
> When I press my apples I use a variety of apples and will toss in a few pears to sweeten it a little. This stuff is awesome!



So blending with a pear wine may improve the taste...got to try this! Also, can't wait to try the cinnamon stick thingie in my wine..thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2010)

My batch first and only batch of apple wine so far has cinnamon, cloves and ginger root as spices. It's pretty good if I do say so myself. Currently it's been abt 3 months since I started it so it still needs to age a bit more. Will likely bottle in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 29, 2010)

I added cinnamon to a batch of apple wine last year that I'm hoping to bottle and enjoy this holiday season. It tastes awesome already.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2010)

[So blending with a pear wine may improve the taste...got to try this! Also, can't wait to try the cinnamon stick thingie in my wine..thanks for the info, guys. ]

Steve, I said I added some pears when I pressed the apples. Blending with pear wine would also work. I also have 5 gallons of pure pear wine ageing as well.

This year I added some brown sugar to my primary. Every year brings about a slightly different taste which makes it very exciting. It's influenced by the kinds and how many apples I use. Whether they are farm bought or picked off of my trees etc. Plus an occasional sweat bee helps the flavor, they can't resist the smell as I'm pressing the fruit.

The only problem is getting some to last long enough to age more than a year. It's that good. I'll have to hide a few bottles.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> The only problem is getting some to last long enough to age more than a year. It's that good. I'll have to hide a few bottles.



This is my concern with our batch of Apple. I want to gift some but I only made a 3 gallon batch to try it out. I have a feeling it won't make it past fall. It's already quite tasty at 3 months.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 29, 2010)

I use cinnamon sticks in mine, also. It adds just a bit of complexity to an otherwise one dimensional wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 29, 2010)

Most folks don't realize that to start off with 6 gallons of fresh pressed apple cider you actually need around 8 gallons. Does anyone know why????????

Because all the neighbors come out to taste the cider. This year I did my pressing in my back yard and my pear juice inside. Sort-of incognito.

SHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2010)

I never tried cinnamon sticks.

I can however recommend cyser: that's when you replace the sugar by honey. Try a batch you will be pleasantly surprised.

Luc


----------



## Chateau Joe (Feb 2, 2010)

I have used cinnamon sticks and then some. I did an apple wine last fall. When I was bringing up my brix I used some brown sugar. Then after a few day of fermentation I added cinnamon sticks, nutmeg & and clove. It needs more time but I think this will come out really good.


----------



## Dhorton (Feb 2, 2010)

this thread reminds me of a drunken conversation i had with a friend of mine... anyone ever use applesauce to make wine?


----------

